# Adding a second chihuahua to the pack?



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Hi eveyone!

Romeo is doing so well and I'm loving him more and more everyday. 
I'm thinking about the possibility of adopting another adult chihuahua but I'm worried about how that might effect our little pack dynamic. 

I love Romeo, and chihuahuas, the thought of having another little angel is great. But, I'm worried he would be jealous or that it would change our bond if you know what I mean? I love him following me around the house, sitting on my knee when i do my makeup, curling up to me at night, id hate for him to stop doing those things.

Anyone have any experiences of adding a new chihuahua to a one chihuahua family they could share?

All advice appreciated!

Evie <3


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

None of that changes .... it just doubles!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he may have drama at first, but then he will accept another sibling. It may help to get a female. If you are rescuing, thank you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Getting a female instead of another male could make it easier for them to get along. I doubt having a second Chi will change anything at all between you and Romeo either way.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm also considering getting another little Chi in a year or so. In my experience, getting a pup of the opposite sex makes the transition easier, so I'll be getting Toby a little sister. There will be an adjustment period, but I'm sure he will adjust to have a companion.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

As you can see. I have tons of dogs. Either sex is fine, and it doesn't change their love of you, you'll always be their number one. But they will have someone to play with and be a dog with and it will double your laughter and joy watching them. Chis do extremely well in packs, they love other chis. But they are bred to be your lap dog, so don't worry, you won't be pushed aside.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I totally agree with svdreamer!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

If Romeo is good with other dogs, he'd probably love a new chi friend. Audrey didn't have any one her size (my other dog is a sharpei) till I adopted little Sophia. And now OH MY GOSH audrey has to be with sophia all the time. And its so fun because now I have 2 tiny cuddle babies.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Chis are very clannish! they love their Chi friends.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

this is a great question. I am also wanting another chi and was wondering this same thing!


----------

